# Indian Ring Neck Parakeets



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well im after an indian ringneck but i want it from just out the nest or to possibly hand rear, as i want to tame it and train it.

does anyone know of any breeders in or near Canvey Island or even london.

kind regards,
brad


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'd doubt anybody would sell an un weaned baby because thats pretty irresponsible and the baby could develop problems with its new owner. Don't buy un weaned babies or eggs to hatch yourself and you most likely will get problems with the chick.

Your best bet is to get a fully weaned hand reared Ringneck which will still bond perfectly with you as long as it is young. An older one may still bond with you...i'm not quite sure though, it depends on the parrot I believe. Some are a bit fussy and prefer female or male owners etc.

To get a really tame well behaved parrot you need to spend a lot of time with it. I have a Senegal who I spend several hours a day interacting with. You can train parrots to do loads of things as long as you stick to it! I'm not sure on Ringnecks as I don't know as much about them but I think they are very smart, so will need all the interaction they can get!

I've found a few links, no idea if they are any good. I just searched on Google which is all you need to do. Find a few reviews if possible and try to search for reputable breeders. I'm not saying other people who have had a one off clutch of chicks will be bad people to buy from, but often the people who have a business in raising chicks will be able to offer you lots of good advice in the long run, which is always helpful. There are also lots of people on here who are worth speaking to about owning birds. Do all the research you can. 

London Birds (Sue Turner/Diana Malin)
Babies for sale: Ringnecks, Rosellas, Cockatiels, Kakarikis, Budgerigars.
Also some adult birds. Various mutations/colours, some hand-reared. Close
rung birds.North London, 
[email protected]

DG & E Bennett(Upper Swansea Valley)Breeders of mutation Indian Ringnecks.
Tel: 01639 841432

EDINBURGH BREEDER OF HAND REARED AFRICAN GREYS,MCAWAS,SENEGALS,PIONUS,RINGNECKS,COCKATIELS,CONURES AND ROSA BOURKES .. all my birds are hand reared in our family home,they are all cute and cuddly and well Socialised with humans and pets,the birds are handled by all our family daily with TLC..so make great pets..all babies come with birth/hatch certificate,care sheet .WILL DELIVER FOR COST OF PETROL 
0131 553 6067 Email - [email protected]

Breeder of Amazons and Mutation Ringnecks
(SCOTLAND) - Peters Parrots, advice also given Email

Breeder of Indian Ringnecks email [email protected]


Theres a few who all breed Ringnecks. I got the details from the Rob Harvey website. Good luck in finding one. 

Jazz


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

its also illegal to sell or buy an unweaned baby


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Many hand-reared Ring-Necked Parakeets revert back to being pretty wild & unfriendly with humans when they mature.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

thankyou very much everyone, i have spoken to one of my friends (a breeder of many birds with 25+ experience) and he also said to me it will be safer to get a fully weaned baby ringneck (well anybird) and just spend alot of time with it to tame it.

regards,
brad


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i have got hundreds of them in my garedn


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

londonjoe said:


> i have got hundreds of them in my garedn


seriously, do you breed them im after a young one, fully weaned but tameable...

will pay good money for the one i like lol.

regards brad,
also can you get some pics of them


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> seriously, do you breed them im after a young one, fully weaned but tameable...
> 
> will pay good money for the one i like lol.
> 
> ...


I think he means the feral ones that now live around the South East.


----------

